# Market Forecast



## Student of Gann (25 August 2021)

Market Curve for Beans calling Low for August the 23rd  posted one month in advance on the 22nd July. Actual Low 20th August one day early.

Student of Gann


----------



## divs4ever (25 August 2021)

so a lower low in September then , do you think ??


----------



## Student of Gann (25 August 2021)

I am in the process of drawing a Curve out till October which I will post on my website for subscribers . Hopefully the website will be finished in the next two weeks . Regards Grant


----------

